# Tumble dryer next to fridge freezer?



## micamaca (26 Jul 2011)

Hi there,

I'm just looking for some advice. I have a feeling I know the answer, but my husband wants to be sure.

If we were to move our condenser tumble dryer into a small utility room (very small) where it would sit next to the fridge freezer and somehow on top of our washing machine, I would think this would be bad for the fridge/freezer as it would have to work extra hard every time the dryer was on and during the winter, that could be a lot. 

I think we will need to find somewhere else for the dryer, as when we have it on in the kitchen during the winter, the windows at the far end of the room fog up with the heat hitting the colder surface. 

So realistically I think it would wear out our fridge/freezer quite quickly as it would have to work extra hard to keep the temperature at the correct level. And I understand that the temperature of the fridge would have to be lowered just to combat the heat in the small utility room.

My husband is of the opinion, as he so often is, that I may be talking through my hat. Am I right or am I talking through my hat?  

Would appreciate from hearing from those in the know.

Many thanks

micamaca


----------



## gebbel (26 Jul 2011)

micamaca said:


> Hi there,
> 
> If we were to move our condenser tumble dryer into a small utility room (very small) where it would sit next to the fridge freezer and somehow on top of our washing machine, I would think this would be bad for the fridge/freezer as *it would have to work extra hard every time the dryer was on *and during the winter, that could be a lot.


 
I don't agree that the freezer would have to work harder because of extra heat generation due to the dryer. The amount of heat that is released by the dryer will not be so significant. 

I'm with your hubby on this!


----------



## SparkRite (26 Jul 2011)

Any increase in ambient temperature has to be compensated for by the freezer working harder.So obviously higher running costs will be incurred, but whether these would be significant is impossible to say, without a hell of a lot more information.But as the dryer is not vented and say it uses a 2KW heater then that heat energy is dissapated, almost entirely, into the room. As the OP states the room is very small then it would be reasonable to suspect that the temperature rise is quite significant, unless the room itself is well vented.


----------



## pudds (26 Jul 2011)

I'm kinda with your husband on this one, unless your drying clothes for the whole neighbourhood  A lot worse and a complete no no is putting a cooker beside a fridge.


----------



## micamaca (26 Jul 2011)

Hi there, 

Thanks for the replies. I suppose I am more inclined to agree with SparkRite as he agreed with me  And backed it up with some scientific theory. 

It may sound unbelievable, but when the dryer is on in the kitchen, there is a noticeable change in temperature and humidity, and the kitchen/diner is a good size. We usually open a window slightly, even in the winter. There is no ventilation in the utility room, just a large window which would not be within reach to open once the dryer was put in. Move the dryer into this small utility room and we may have to open a Turkish bath and make money from it! 

micamaca


----------



## Thirsty (27 Jul 2011)

Do your bit for the environment and your electricity bill and ditch the dryer, I've never owned one.  Fix an old style clothes hoist to the ceiling your utility room, works a treat.


----------



## Leo (27 Jul 2011)

Any increase in the ambient temperature in the room will result in the fridge/freezer having to work harder. You could minimise the impact by opening windows and doors.

You know yourself from experience that running the dryer in the larger kitchen causes windows to fog, so the affect will be concentrated in a small space unless you can ventilate to dissipate the heat.
Leo


----------

